# bananas



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I have 5 bananas that are going to go to waste If I'm not imaginative with them. The girls won't eat them as they are too soggy!!!

Anyone have any recipes or ideas?

Xxxxx


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

banana bread - it's yum! Here's a link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/fairtradebananabread_72082.shtml

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

banana based smoothie just blitz with berry fruits and add a little apple juice to make it not so thick

banana custard just chop up and pour custard over

bananas with banana angel delight

baked bananas


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

lightly fry the banana's in a little butter, add some water or rum & brown sugar for caramlised banans - yummy with ice cream or cream


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I vote banana bread - yum yum - and very easy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'll vote banana bread too. The BBC recipe (courtesy of "I Can Cook" in my case) is an excellent recipe and really yummy. I have been known to accidently buy too many bananas as an excuse to make that. 

C~x


----------

